# Breaking News: Mike Brown Fired



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Los Angeles Lakers coach Mike Brown has been fired after a 1-4 start to the season, a source tells ESPNLosAngeles.com's Ramona Shelburne.
> 
> It is not known yet who will take over for him, but a source indicated that it will either be assistant coach Bernie Bickerstaff or Chuck Person on an interim basis.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...les-lakers-fired-coach-mike-brown-source-says

Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bring in Jerry Sloan.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I imagine it went down a little bit like this:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Terrible hire to begin with. Sloan makes the most sense, but would he agree to come on with that staff? Im sure D'Antoni would.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yep saw this comin. Been callin it for over a month now Phil Jackson would be back to coach the Lakers this season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG. Im surprised it happened it so soon. They must have another coach ready or I dont think they would have pulled the trigger so fast


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sloan, McMillan or D'Antoni in that order. That's if Phil doesn't return first of course.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Come on back Phil! Just sober up and get back to work.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> OMG. Im surprised it happened it so soon. They must have another coach ready or I dont think they would have pulled the trigger so fast


This is the first thing that popped in my head after wow!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone who seriously wants D'Antoni is out of touch. Its not the offense that needs improvement. Nate McMillan should be your man. Even SVG, if Dwight is fine with it, would be a better choice.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a feeling PJ is coming.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The death stare did him in.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is Kobe the first person to stare another human being out of a job?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Sloan, McMillan or D'Antoni in that order. That's if Phil doesn't return first of course.


First of all, D'Antoni would be a *TERRIBLE* choice. The Lakers' team defense is already at the bottom of the league, he would make it even worse.

Sloan or McMillan are definitely serviceable. But does Sloan relate to today's player?

Phil Jackson is *NOT* coming back, unless Jeannie has some photos of Jimmy doing some nasty things to animals. Jimmy don't like Phil. As a matter of fact, Jimmy-boy hates Phil. What makes you think they would possibly eat Phil's dirt and beg him to come back?

No ****ing way.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

70 yr old coaches aren't going to help anything. The whole problem is they are too old in the first place. And Brown refused to play the youngsters any meaningful minutes. You can't ride the vets forever in the league today. There is too much speed out there. 

Their answers are right there. Bickerstaff has lots of experience and Jordan does too. They'll be fine.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Luke said:


> Is Kobe the first person to stare another human being out of a job?


:laugh:

I think so.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lakers have something up their sleeves. No way they fire Brown so soon without a clear direction.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's the one thing about Sloan that worries. The game might have passed him by and I don't know if he could coexist with the players on this team if he couldn't do it with Deron Williams in Utah.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Brown was just too nice. He just sits there. No intensity, didn't get on anyone's case about any mistakes. That's why Bynum didn't respect him, he was too soft. Pau shooting threes yet, when Bynum does, its a federal crime. Cut back Kobe's mins ? He played 37 last game. 

And he just rode Artest way too long. Go 1/10 ? No problem ,you'll get 30 mins tomorrow. They need youth and shooting. Meeks does both yet, he didn't even play last game. 

You want to coach a team like this. You have to be an asshole and Brown was too friendly.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The only way they bring in D'Antoni is if Kobe gives the thumbs up. And I just think he might . . .


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Seuss said:


> Lakers have something up their sleeves. No way they fire Brown so soon without a clear direction.


You mean, like selecting Brown over Adelman?

Come on. This team has made *TONS* of mistakes, they aren't infallible.

Especially Jimmy-boy. As long as he is calling the shots, I will be forever dubious.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well I hope Phil is coming in. Not sure how promoting one of Browns assistants improves the team, or bringing in a foreign coach to a team that already has little court time together.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This just feels like a move to bring Phil back to me. Totally purely speculation, but that is what it feels like.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

LA68 said:


> Brown was just too nice. He just sits there. No intensity, didn't get on anyone's case about any mistakes. That's why Bynum didn't respect him, he was too soft. Pau shooting threes yet, when Bynum does, its a federal crime. Cut back Kobe's mins ? He played 37 last game.
> 
> And he just rode Artest way too long. Go 1/10 ? No problem ,you'll get 30 mins tomorrow. They need youth and shooting. Meeks does both yet, he didn't even play last game.
> 
> You want to coach a team like this. You have to be an asshole and Brown was too friendly.


Brown just isn't a leader. He is a manager, and that doesn't work for a championship aspiring team. Leaders get their players to play with a sense of urgency, something Brown has never been able to do.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> You mean, like selecting Brown over Adelman?
> 
> Come on. This team has made *TONS* of mistakes, they aren't infallible.
> 
> Especially Jimmy-boy. As long as he is calling the shots, I will be forever dubious.


And hiring Adelman, what offense would they be running ? :sigh:

Jordan was his assistant and he's already there. I don't think that would help. 

D'Antoni sounds like a possibility, Kobe and Nash definitely would approve.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think Mike D'Antoni will be the coach. At least we will be fun to watch.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

HAPPY DAY!!!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well I hope Phil is coming in. Not sure how promoting one of Browns assistants improves the team, or bringing in a foreign coach to a team that already has little court time together.


One note for everyone. Jackson's entire staff outside of Shaw, are sitting at home with nothing to do.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bill Plastkie (sp) just said that when Brown came in to interview for the job that Jimmy Buss left the meeting before it was even over and decided that Brown was gonna be coach.....wtf

...I think Jimmy has taken some lumps and is slowly wising up....i pray


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Antonio Davis sounds soooo clueless about what the Lakers situation was on ESPN. Moron


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Phil live in LA! I thought he was getting stoned and fishing in Montana!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would make out with Diable if it meant Phil was coming in. And I picture Diable having a creepy moustache like Django Reinhardt.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt the Stilt is going to be pretty upset... Lakers still have to pay Brown over 10 million I believe.. not good for the Buss wallet.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You guys ready....you ready......you ready to have your mind run wild....

*Phil Jackson Cancels Chicago Conference Day Before Brown Firing*

http://www.lakersnation.com/phil-ja...onference-day-before-brown-firing/2012/11/09/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Not going to get my hopes up.

Not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Mitch is on sports center right now.

From what he is saying, i think the coach will be either Phil or D'Antoni with a huge edge to Mike D'Antoni since Mitch just mention a little bit about Nash's involvement with the team.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't believe yall...as Laker fans...didn't see this (Phil) coming before the season even started.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> I can't believe yall...as Laker fans...didn't see this (Phil) coming before the season even started.


Yeah, we're not as smart as you.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now that I'm really thinking about it, 100% chance it's Mike D'Antoni because they need to also hire a coach that will be there for the long term for Dwight Howard to want to resign. If they do sign Phil it will most likely be a two year contract with the second year being Phil's decision and Howard may not want to resign being unsure of the future head coach.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The One said:


> Now that I'm really thinking about it, 100% chance it's Mike D'Antoni because they need to also hire a coach that will be there for the long term for Dwight Howard to want to resign. If they do sign Phil it will most likely be a two year contract with the second year being Phil's decision and Howard may not want to resign being unsure of the future head coach.


A championship NOW is going to do more to convince Dwight to re sign than hiring dantoni.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Phil would be so incredible.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> A championship NOW is going to do more to convince Dwight to re sign than hiring dantoni.


 I thought about that too but if Phil wins a championship, Howard is going to want to play with Phil. What happens when Phil retires afterwards? Why would Dwight resign if the sole reason why he got a championship is gone?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't thnk dantoni presents Dwight a better option at all. He's not the type o.f coach that players choose their destination over. One or two years is a long time in the NBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Mike D'Antoni would be a bold and smart hire for the 1-4 Lakers after their surprising dismissal of coach Mike Brown on Friday.
> 
> It is a move that would pay off at both ends of the floor. D'Antoni has been telling friends for months that he looks forward to hiring a "defensive coordinator'' in some form (the exact title to be determined) the next time he becomes an NBA coach. In those conversations, *D'Antoni has acknowledged that he allowed his prolific gains on offense to define his persona as a coach, creating an impression that he was indifferent to defense -- an impression that he has promised to change with his next head-coaching job.* (The Lakers rank 22nd in defensive efficiency.)
> 
> ...


Read More: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...n-los-angeles-lakers/index.html#ixzz2BlRhXocf


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The One said:


> I think Mike D'Antoni will be the coach. At least we will be fun to watch.


Why? I don't know that this roster can run like that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Mason and Ireland thinks Dunlevy could be on the Lakers short list of possibilities (they're rooting for D'Antoine)

I would just like to say Dunlevy would be ALMOST as horrible of hiring as Mike Brown. I remember his name being mentioned last time and I hated it then too.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh for f---s sake, Dwight just said he would like Phil as coach. Keep your damn mouth shut for 3 damn days! Geez!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** Dunleavy


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If Dunleavy gets it I will not watch another game all season. That's about as bad of a coach as you could get.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

You need a coach who brings a pick and roll system with strong defensive principles, I don't think SSOL is what the Lakers need. Let Steve Nash be Steve Nash, everything else will fall into place.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I would just like to say Dunlevy would be ALMOST as horrible of hiring as Mike Brown...


Agreed. I'll add that it would be JUST as bad as hiring Brown.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Phil Jackson would be the ideal coach. Dwight Howard needs a coach that can manipulate his mentality we have enough players who know the triangle and Nash gives PJ another late game element to choose from. Would be the perfect fit not sure if PJ is interested though. Dantoni would be a nightmare he's too erratic emotionally.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @lenardizag: Phil Jackson is currently at the Lakers facility talking to management and walking around.


FWIW


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ouch

http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/09/mike-brown-lakers-coach-chick-fil-a/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> FWIW


A LOT. Wow....are we all dreaming right now and within each others dreams??? Crazyness


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

> @lenardizag: Phil Jackson is currently at the Lakers facility talking to management and walking around.


interesting.....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @lenardizag: Text from @ccohen53 with the connection to AEG.. There you have it folks http://t.co/T1njwEm1


...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If we hired Phil I would be more excited than when we traded for Nash or Howard. Phil is one of my 3 favorite Lakers of all time with Magic and Chick.

Dunleavy is worse than DaRizzles suggestion of Rambis.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well shit...I didnt know Phil would be chillin at Lakers facilities today did you??? 

I cant recall what my list was but Im being sorta being sold on D'Antoine ( i know, I wanna punch me too). At the same time I could never question the hiring of Phil.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Please God let this be true. Its just too good NOT to happen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No, but replacing Brown with Rambis would be like when we replaced Del Harris with Rambis.

D'antoni is a whiny little bitch. I enjoyed Phil talking him down when we used to play the Suns.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers WERE favored tonight by 6.5 points...after Brown was fired it has gone up to 7.5

Damn straight


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wilt the Stilt is going to be pretty upset... Lakers still have to pay Brown over 10 million I believe.. not good for the Buss wallet.


As usual you get it wrong. It was cute of you to think of me though.

EDIT: And I'm hoping for Phil like everyone else.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> No, but replacing Brown with Rambis would be like when we replaced Del Harris with Rambis.
> 
> D'antoni is a whiny little bitch. I enjoyed Phil talking him down when we used to play the Suns.


You mean like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlkeKbStexE


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I feel bad for Brown. He wasn't a good fit to begin with but being fired after five games is pretty insulting. However, the stars on this team just didn't buy in and with Kobe and Dwight, you have two very strong personalities who will eat you alive if they don't respect you. Outside of Riley, Jackson, Pop, and Doc, I'm not sure who else commands that type of respect.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> You need a coach who brings a pick and roll system with strong defensive principles, I don't think SSOL is what the Lakers need. Let Steve Nash be Steve Nash, everything else will fall into place.


Wait what BJ? You don't need D'Antoni but just let Nash be Nash?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I would make out with Diable if it meant Phil was coming in. And I picture Diable having a creepy moustache like Django Reinhardt.


:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ArashMarkazi: Phil Jackson would be open to returning to the Lakers sidelines writes @mcten. http://t.co/PXkdRHuU


Funny how they use "Associate Head Coach" in the article which happens to be Shaw's title. How many associate head coaches are there in the NBA??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wilt the Stilt is going to be pretty upset... Lakers still have to pay Brown over 10 million I believe.. not good for the Buss wallet.


Hey, take it easy on him...he is still butthurt about his man Romney going down Tuesday night.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Funny how they use "Associate Head Coach" in the article which happens to be Shaw's title. How many associate head coaches are there in the NBA??


He's an associate, rather than an assistant, which purportedly means he has a greater say than any assistants on that staff but just below the head coach's decisions.

In this case, the title does mean something.

I'm sure his wallet is fatter too.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

How can this even be a discussion really PJ has gotta be the coach maybe Jim Buss has some issues with it but he's the only guy that can fix this damn thing. 

Rambis would be an unmitigated nightmare and dantoni would get himself cussed out by Kobe and Howard or Howard and Kobe either way lol.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Hey, take it easy on him...he is still butthurt about his man Romney going down Tuesday night.


Romney's conservative fiscal agenda and cutting taxes for millionaires falls in line with Wilt rooting for Buss to save money at the expense of the team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Hey, take it easy on him...he is still butthurt about his man Romney going down Tuesday night.


Hey my guy is Gary Johnson.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Romney's conservative fiscal agenda and cutting taxes for millionaires falls in line with Wilt rooting for Buss to save money at the expense of the team.


Haha touche but like I said I didn't vote for Romney.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Jim Cleamons and Kurt Rambis - longtime Phil Jackson aides - are ready to re-join Jax on bench should he return to Lakers, sources tell Y!


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Source close to situation says PJax & D'Antoni are "neck and neck"


...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:gay:

That doesn't make sense to me. That's like saying having sex and not having sex is neck and neck...I mean it's a no brainer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dre said:


> :gay:
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me. That's like saying having sex and not having sex is neck and neck...I mean it's a no brainer.


Perhaps they're waiting on Phil to say yes.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I think Ramona is trying to provide cover after someone gave her the lead on the Brown firing.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

> @ramonashelburne
> 
> A meeting with Jackson could happen by the end of the weekend #lakers


Here he comes


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

there can not be serious deliberations about whom to hire between those 2 it can't be. No way lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil is open to hearing the Lakers out...would be stunned at this point if they chose D'Antoni over him assuming Phil wants the job.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

All he has to do is see tonight's game and he will be drooling as much as Cajon's goddamn favorite ****ing smiley he has been using all ****ing night. :drool:

And I am not even counting the two "We Want Phil!" chants during the second half tonight.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think the reason why it's neck and neck because of cost. Phil knows management wants him so I'm pretty sure Phil is asking for a high price....maybe even part ownership of team.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> All he has to do is see tonight's game and he will be drooling as much as Cajon's goddamn favorite ****ing smiley he has been using all ****ing night. :drool:
> 
> And I am not even counting the two "We Want Phil!" chants during the second half tonight.


I salivate at greatness. :drool2:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Too much saliva in the thread. I'm a little uncomfortable guys...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yeah. Talking about Phil should warrant a masterbation smiley.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Tell Phil that if he doesn't come back I will put naked pictures of jeanie all over the Internet


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

